# القاموس المصور لأجزاء السيارة



## مهندسة توتا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

القاموس المصور لأجزاء السيارة و شروح الصيانة














من خلال هذا الرابط

http://www.infovisual.info/05/pano_en.html


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندسه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة مهندسة توتا


----------



## fantomas (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع شيق ويستحق الدراسة


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

إستمتعت بمواضيعك الشيقة الجميلة .. ألف شكر يا بشمهندسة.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## مهندسة توتا (9 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## jundi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thanxs .......................................


----------



## yassenamr (11 أكتوبر 2009)

good


----------



## mems0 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (18 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موقع كتير استفدت منه

مشكوووووووووورة و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.................................................


----------



## مهندسة توتا (21 أكتوبر 2009)

م. يامن خضور قال:


> موقع كتير استفدت منه
> 
> مشكوووووووووورة و ربنا يوفقك




الحمد لله انك استفدت منه وربنا يوفقك




أبو الوليد 20 قال:


> بارك الله فيك.................................................




شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت المهندسة توتا

أشكر لك مشاركتك بموقع .. مفيد .. غني بالمعلومات..

بارك الله فيكِ.. ووفقك..


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا
ياريت لو عندك فيديو لتجميع السيارة من الالف الى الياء


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخت المهندسة توتا
> 
> أشكر لك مشاركتك بموقع .. مفيد .. غني بالمعلومات..
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ.. ووفقك..




بارك الله فيك د.محمد وشكرا لمرورك





اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وجزيت خيرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس ابو رشاد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا
> ياريت لو عندك فيديو لتجميع السيارة من الالف الى الياء





اتمنى ان يفيدك هذا الموقع
http://www.fannat.com/Magazine.aspx?NewsID=2611


وهذا لينك لرابط اخر خاص ب *فيديو لمراحل تصنيع سيارة Bmw من البداية الى النهاية
http://eng2all.com/vb/t2256.html


*


----------



## mkhriss (24 أكتوبر 2009)

not bad
thx


----------



## salafy eng (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمودة عيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين


----------



## abduljaleel (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*قاموس السيارات المصور - الطبعة الثانية*

*صدرا حديثا قاموس السيارات المصور*​ 

*14000 مصطلح*​ 

*1200 صورة توضيحية*​ 

*540 صفحة*​ 

*إعداد / مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة*​ 


*مراجعة العالم الكبير / أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ سيد محمود شعبان*​ 

*تقديم كلا من :*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس / محمد عبد الحميد النشار*​ 

*(نائب رئيس جامعة حلوان)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ سيد محمود شعبان (الكلية الفنية العسكرية)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ إبراهيم مسعد (هندسة المطرية)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 

*أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ قاسم مراد (هندسة عين شمس)*​ 

*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*​ 


*للتواصل مع المهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة *​ 

*بخصوص قاموس السيارات المصور*​ 

*[email protected]*​ 

*0101899294*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك انه قاموس رائع


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندسة توتا على القاموس الرائع 
كما يرجى من المهندس عبد الجليل تحميل القاموس المذكور وشكرا


----------



## modE89 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

رهيييييب


----------



## eng/hamdy (20 أكتوبر 2010)

_*والله ياجماعة بدون نفاق قاموس المهندس عبد الجليل من أحسن القواميس اللى شوفتها عايز تبقى مهندس ميكانيكا سيارات صح $$$$ قم بشراء القاموس*_

:59:
:59: :59:


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ويرفع قدرك


----------



## abduljaleel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

:75:شاهد قاموس السيارات المصور على موقع اليوتيوب:75:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex9gbelUyLw


----------



## ابو ارسلان (31 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع جدا يا بش مهندسة يا مبدعة ولكننا نطمع في المزيد من المشاركات القيمة وشكرا


----------



## bader_m (31 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعلها في موازين اعمالك


----------



## abduljaleel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر*

أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abduljaleel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر*

أول قاموس مصور للسيارات في مصر​ 


 

شاهد قاموس السيارات المصور على اليوتيوب على هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex9gbelUyLw​ 



*صدرا حديثا قاموس السيارات المصور*


*14000 مصطلح*


*1200 صورة توضيحية*


*540 صفحة*


*إعداد / مهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة*


*عضو جمعية المهندسين الميكانيكين المصرية*​


*مراجعة العالم الكبير / أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ سيد محمود شعبان*


*رئيس قسم السيارات بالكلية الفنية العسكرية (سابقا)*


*ورئيس قسم السيارات بهندسة المطرية (سابقا)*


*تقديم كلا من :*


*أستاذ دكتور مهندس / محمد عبد الحميد النشار*


*(نائب رئيس جامعة حلوان)*


*وأستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*


*وعميد كلية الهندسة بالمطرية (سابقا)*


*ورئيس قسم السيارات بهندسة المطرية (سابقا)*​


*أستاذ دكتور مهندس/ إبراهيم مسعد *


*أستاذ هندسة السيارات والجرارات*


*ورئيس قسم السيارات بهندسة المطرية (سابقا)*


*أستاذ ديناميكا وتصميم المركبات (بالجامعة الروسية)*​


*أستاذ مساعد دكتور مهندس/ قاسم مراد *


*وأستاذ مساعد هندسة السيارات (هندسة عين شمس)*


*وأستاذ مساعد هندسة السيارات (بالكلية التقنية بالرياض)*


*للتواصل مع المهندس/ عبد الجليل أحمد سلامة *


*بخصوص قاموس السيارات المصور*​


*0101899294 **موبايل*


*جمهورية مصر العربية*​


----------



## black88star (12 نوفمبر 2010)

هائل برنامج جبار بس اتمنى تثبيتة


----------



## hawler_rawand (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا موضوع بيستاهل الف شكر


----------



## hawler_rawand (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## الهافمون (17 مايو 2011)

بصراحه موضوع جميل جدا ومعلومات مهمه


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (4 يونيو 2011)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااا


----------

